# Do you like this bum?



## JustOne (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## la_lucha (Mar 13, 2014)

It's just a bit weird. She is to bums as Courtney Stodden is to Boobs.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Who does it belong to?


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 13, 2014)

It would appear she has an inflatable cushion stuffed up the back of her skirt in case she comes across a particularly hard chair she needs to sit on


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## la_lucha (Mar 13, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			Who does it belong to?
		
Click to expand...

It's attached to Kim Kardashian but I think it may be kanyes?


----------



## CMAC (Mar 13, 2014)

wheres the option for 'disgusting and gross'


----------



## London mike 61 (Mar 13, 2014)

If she were horizontal at least the bum would look like its smiling.

:smirk: Like this!


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 13, 2014)

Possibly not a flattering photo. Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 13, 2014)

He's not my type but cant see it properly with the t shirt down ..:rofl:

Seriously tho ...... NO .. Do yo remember the old lady that was in Tom & Jerry .... or for the Irish boys the one  in Ballyliffin Hotel in July last year..


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 13, 2014)

reminds me of home!


----------



## brendy (Mar 13, 2014)

Muhahahaha, miss piggy with the boobs up to her nose?


bladeplayer said:



			He's not my type but cant see it properly with the t shirt down ..:rofl:

Seriously tho ...... NO .. Do yo remember the old lady that was in Tom & Jerry .... or for the Irish boys the one  in Ballyliffin Hotel in July last year..

Click to expand...


----------



## brendy (Mar 13, 2014)

JustOne said:








Click to expand...

If you check out the stray foot in the bottom left of the corner and leg to the right, there has either been some photoshopping or fisheye lens in use, it aint that prominent in reality Id bet.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 13, 2014)

brendy said:



			Muhahahaha, miss piggy with the boobs up to her nose?
		
Click to expand...

That be her .... Steves face was priceless ... beer spitting moment that one


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 13, 2014)

la_lucha said:



			It's attached to Kim Kardashian but I think it may be kanyes?
		
Click to expand...

Famous for doing what?

Is she the new Jordan?


----------



## One Planer (Mar 13, 2014)

JustOne said:








Click to expand...








Sorry, what was the question.


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 13, 2014)

she's a big girl but there has definitely been some photoshopping going on in this photo...... but after much much much study I can confirm that my answer to the question is yes.


----------



## la_lucha (Mar 13, 2014)

Has anyone spotted the photographer on the right, Blue top and White shorts? I think you call them shorts, but they are mighty short.


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 13, 2014)

What an arse....And she is bang tidy...Kim Kardashian is a godess...I am lucky enough that HID has a very curvy backside also...More Jo-Lo then KK though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			What an arse....And she is bang tidy...Kim Kardashian is a godess...I am lucky enough that HID has a very curvy backside also...More Jo-Lo then KK though.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent post sir :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Mar 13, 2014)

OMG wheres everyones taste? :rofl:

HUGE comedy arses, and old mingers in shorts. 


oh well each to their own.....:smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2014)

make a good place to park a bicycle!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 13, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Possibly not a flattering photo. Each to their own I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts too.

But there were less flattering ones in the sequence!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...looks-slimmer-new-selfie-revealing-Spanx.html

Btw. Shame on you JO.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 13, 2014)

Well as the KISS song 'SPIT' goes, "the bigger the cushion the better the pushing"


----------



## JustOne (Mar 13, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			I am lucky enough that HID has a very curvy backside also...More Jo-Lo then KK though.
		
Click to expand...

Naturally we need a picture to confirm this 'so called truth'


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 13, 2014)

HOT!


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 13, 2014)

Anyone remember the Kenny Everett sketch where he does Rod Stewart?:lol:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Naturally we need a picture to confirm this 'so called truth' 

Click to expand...

Yep,same rules as new shinies. No pic,they don't exist.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 13, 2014)

Pampered, self-absorbed, oxygen thief.:sbox:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2014)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Pampered, self-absorbed, oxygen thief.:sbox:
		
Click to expand...

Bit harsh,it's not like she's  hurting any one. & she is very easy on the eye.


----------



## Doh (Mar 13, 2014)

Another self promoting reality so called celeb obsessed with herself.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 13, 2014)

Mattyboy said:



			Anyone remember the Kenny Everett sketch where he does Rod Stewart?:lol:
		
Click to expand...

BINGO! thats her to a T:rofl:


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 13, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Bit harsh,it's not like she's  hurting any one. & she is very easy on the eye.
		
Click to expand...

Only easy on the eye, if you worn glasses with Vaseline smeared on the lens.

**Edit
Bugger was hoping to make my 2000th post something meaningful not something about an attention seeking bimbo from America.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 13, 2014)

CMAC said:



			BINGO! thats her to a T:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube;IVfgnD-2XjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IVfgnD-2XjM[/video]

35 secs onwards


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 13, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Naturally we need a picture to confirm this 'so called truth' 

Click to expand...

When she has a few drinks she loves the camera...!!!


----------



## freddielong (Mar 13, 2014)

No I am very much a quality over quantity kind of guy


----------



## CMAC (Mar 13, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			When she has a few drinks she loves the camera...!!!








Click to expand...

wrong forum, readers wives is down the hall


----------



## smange (Mar 13, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			That be her .... Steves face was priceless ... beer spitting moment that one
		
Click to expand...








I won't repeat what Brendy said about her but


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 13, 2014)

CMAC said:



			wrong forum, readers wives is down the hall

Click to expand...

I buckled under peer pressure!


----------



## JustOne (Mar 13, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			When she has a few drinks she loves the camera...!!!








Click to expand...

I think I know her.....


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 13, 2014)

JustOne said:



			I think I know her.....  




Click to expand...

He hee


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 13, 2014)

Goping!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2014)

Is that a bum or has the air bag gone off?


----------



## Wayman (Mar 13, 2014)

Wouldn't mind waking up next to her on a Sunday morning or any morning infact


----------



## richart (Mar 13, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Wouldn't mind waking up next to her on a Sunday morning or any morning infact 

Click to expand...

 You would have more chance of waking up on the floor.


----------



## Wayman (Mar 14, 2014)

richart said:



			You would have more chance of waking up on the floor.

Click to expand...

I because her big bum will push me out bed


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 14, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			When she has a few drinks she loves the camera...!!!








Click to expand...

I think I`ve had her.........twice.:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 14, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			When she has a few drinks she loves the camera...!!!








Click to expand...

Absolutely shocking , I mean a grown women as well, you would have thought she would've known better. Fancy putting her foot up on the furniture like that.


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 14, 2014)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			I think I`ve had her.........twice.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

original..:thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 14, 2014)

My wife just told me it's fake. If I had known that I would have voted the other way....


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 14, 2014)

Do you think her bum looks big in it?


----------



## CMAC (Mar 15, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			My wife just told me it's fake. If I had known that I would have voted the other way....
		
Click to expand...

took your wife to tell you thatoo:

it's fake as in she has had implants done- seems the yanks like a big arse- Yank my doodle its a dandy!


----------

